# Heki rooflight - blind stuck!



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Didn't want to piggyback on Dave's post about electric blinds so here goes:

The spring loaded action that helps draw back the blind on our Heki rooflight seems to have gone skewiff. The result being that we've fed all the material back into its housing, but we can't pull it out again without spending an obscene amount of time feeding it back inside again!

Anyone else had this problem or been able to remedy it successfully? I'm stumped!


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

When I had to remove the Heki (to reseal) on my old van I had a similar problem. I resolved by firstly loosening the screws (sometimes if they're overtight it will stop retraction), and secondly by dropping the inside section off (around 16 screws) retracting the blind fully and making sure that the blind roller edge is against the little clip on the moulding the spring winds against when the blind is being pulled (you'll feel it tightening as you pull the blind out). Put it back together and mine worked fine from then on... regrettably your mileage may vary. 

Good luck

David


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Cheers fella, but I'm a complete novice so you may have to do a step-by-step for me.

Do I have to pull off one of the kinda beige panels around the light to expose the screws? If the answer is yes then I'm a good way towards it!


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I think models vary but on mine there were plastic panels that looked like some form of air vent, these were all around the fitting in about 8 sections and just, gently, popped out. Above these are were a series of screws you can first loosen and then - if needed - remove. So sounds like you're on the right track stormywhether.

If you can see them don't undo the ones screwed into the yellow blocks as these held the exterior half of the heki in and loosening may weaken seals etc. 

Hope this is better

David


----------

